# Pointing of חטף



## Squee100

As in אֳ ,אֲ, and אֱ - Is it חֲטָף or חֲטַף?


----------



## Drink

It is חֲטָף on its own, but the construct state is חֲטַף.


----------



## Squee100

Drink said:


> It is חֲטָף on its own, but the construct state is חֲטַף.


Is it in the construct state in the points' names?


----------



## Drink

If you mean in "חטף פתח", etc., then yes it's in the construct state.


----------



## Squee100

Drink said:


> It is חֲטָף on its own, but the construct state is חֲטַף.


Is this a modern rule? It's often spelled חֲטָף in the construct state in older works.


----------



## Drink

Squee100 said:


> Is this a modern rule? It's often spelled חֲטָף in the construct state in older works.



Could you give some examples?


----------



## aavichai

it is older

the Kamats ends a word

but when it is the first part of a construct state
(and the construct state itself considers grammatical as one word)
the Kamats (which no is not ending the word) turns to Patah

for example דם - blood
is with Kamats

when it comes in a construct state
as דם ענבים (grapes blood = Wine)
the D is with Patah'


----------



## sawyeric1

What does חטף mean?


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> What does חטף mean?



It refers to the vowels that are combined with the shva: אֲ אֳ אֱ.


----------



## sawyeric1

Yes, but what does the word actually mean?


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> Yes, but what does the word actually mean?



Roughly "a grab" I guess.


----------



## sawyeric1

I wonder why they call it חטף instead of שווא, like "שווא פתח". It looks exactly like a shva


----------



## utopia

חטף is also haste - I suspect it has to do with that meaning.

That is - to articulate the A, E nd O sounds hasteily - in a very short manner.


----------



## aavichai

i think it is about the vowel that it is get hasted in the pronounciation


----------

